# Maxant service



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Maxant superior service*

Lloyd, side note if you dont mind, brother in law gave me an unused sundance pollen trap, wasnt sure he had all pieces, had it about 5 years and never used it, anywhere I can get pic or drawing of all parts and how they go together? sorry to jack your thread, Mark


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

*Re: Maxant superior service*

I also had a very good experience dealing with Maxant last year.


----------

